# So Disappointing...



## Telcontar (Mar 12, 2012)

I used to read a lot of Star Wars fiction. "I, Jedi" by Michael Stackpole was my favorite Star Wars book, and I think he wrote a bunch of the Rogue Squadron series as well. Liked them all - so naturally, when I see a new novel by Michael, I went ahead and bought it (didn't hurt that the eBook version was on a sale for 99 cents!). It's called "A Gathering Evil."

If I'd paid any more than 99 cents, I would feel cheated. The book is _terrible_. It's scant redeeming qualities don't even come close to making up for the poor writing, infodump & exposition heavy pages, and the interest-derailing wandering "plot". To top it all off, he takes a complete left turn about two-thirds in, and not the good kind.

Needless to say, I don't recommend this. I'm really sad - I don't know if his Star Wars books were heavily edited or if he suffered some manner of brain damage (or maybe these novels were written way, way before he became a _good_ writer, and he never bothered to change them). Either way, I was sad to see the trip that is going out under what was a previously enjoyable author's name.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 12, 2012)

That's too bad. I liked Stackpole's _Star Wars_ books, although granted the last time I read one was more than ten years ago; time may not have been kind.

Actually, the _Wraith Squadron_ series by Aaron Allston were my absolute favorite _Star Wars_ books. Hysterically funny. Yub-yub, Commander.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 12, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> That's too bad. I liked Stackpole's _Star Wars_ books, although granted the last time I read one was more than ten years ago; time may not have been kind.
> 
> Actually, the _Wraith Squadron_ series by Aaron Allston were my absolute favorite _Star Wars_ books. Hysterically funny. Yub-yub, Commander.



Yeah, same here. I can't remember much of "I, Jedi" specifically, but I'm pretty sure it was far better than this recent crap.

Yeah, Wraith Squadron was awesome. Love it when they play pirate and the Ewok comes to 'life,' as it were.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 12, 2012)

That's sad.  I don't know much of anything about the world of publishing, but can't an artist be contractually obligated to publish what they've sold rights to?  Maybe that's what happened there.  (Hopefully, because if it was just a case of someone not desiring to go back and edit early work, you are right in feeling let down by your author)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe that was why it was on sale


----------

